
Elon Musk announces secret Model S battery swap feature. - colinplamondon
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/346895679471357952
======
ianstallings
Does this mean that they will be swappable like a propane tank and you only
"rent" the battery or pay a deposit and get that back when you buy a refill?
If so this is a pretty big game changer. I hope it's easier than going to a
dealership and it means service stations can swap the battery quickly.

------
mtgx
This seems like the Better Place strategy. But unlike them, Tesla didn't base
their whole company on that strategy. I still think the _right_ strategy is
the Supercharger network one, and they need to expand that all over the world
as soon as possible.

But this swappable battery thing is certainly a nice "feature" and I'm sure
some customers will take advantage of it, and it's a decent stop-gap until
superchargers are _everywhere_ , which could be another decade or more.

